# Barium Enema Pain?



## ColonDragon (Sep 19, 2003)

Just a question about the BE exam, which I just had. I knew it would be uncomfortable, but it was one of the worst pains I ever experienced. It was wicked stomach cramping, far worse than anything I ver experienced, and I just don't feel "right" afterwards. The radiologist didn't seem to be put out by it. Anyone else ever experience this?


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

i had mine a few months ago and it hurt like hell. i was in tears the whole time. i was lied to actually by my mother telling me that nothing would go inside my butt and it wouldnt hurt or be uncomfortable. i guess she knew that if i knew that i wouldnt go. so i went in thinking it was just gonna be like having your leg xrayed. it really sucked. and then when it felt like i needed to go and the radiologist was just in there taking 300 pictures. i kept crying telling her how much it hurt and she was just like youre fine and would even leave me in there for like a few minutes! alone! i was like no! it was horrible. i was alright afterwards just my butt was sore and i was a bit constipated, but other than that i was good. what exactly do you mean by you dont feel right??


----------



## ColonDragon (Sep 19, 2003)

By "don't feel right" was just as you said, feeling kind of constipated, but my lower abdomin is still a little sore as well. I think it was also because the pain was so unexpected.I understand they usually insert a ballon and inflate air into you to assist the procedure, but I didn't have that done, they just went ahead and "injected" the barium solution.


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

oh really? thats weird. i wonder if theres a difference in pain or anything.yeah they told me to drink LOTS of fluids to help with the constipation.


----------



## Yuli (Jan 19, 2003)

I totally know how you feel. I had mine a couple of years ago and right after they well, "inserted" the thing up my behind, i started panicking. i was in pain, feeling numb and couldn't respond to the doctors. fortunately afterwards everything was fine, or it just went back to how it had been (which was the reason i had the exam in the first place.)i'm having a hard time understanding this procedure, considering barium can be taken orally. of course it's nasty...but i think i'd take that over an enema just about any day.hope you've been feeling better!!y


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

i had it and didn't have any pain during it (uncomfortable but not painful) EXCEPt when the dr. blew up the balloon to keep the fluids from coming out! OUCH! Cried during that but the rest of the test was surpringly painless! Gassy afterwards and white BM's for a couple of days due to the barium!


----------



## gx600 (Oct 23, 2003)

I had a barium enema last Monday. I was surprised at how painless it was. I walked into the hospital at 15.20 and left at 16.00 all done including 10 minutes waiting at the end. The worst bit was taking the laxatives the day before. The only bit that caused me any pain at all was when I had the tube inserted. I was just looking through the forum and thought I would add this to show people who may be concerned about having this procedure carried out that it doesn't have to cause any problems.


----------

